# Complete Noob



## JoeAyers (Apr 9, 2007)

Okay. Two questions for a complete Noob.

1) How do I use a PH Controller to control CO2 injection? I understand the basic principle of regulator, bubble counter, reactor, etc, what I want to know is what should the controller read, ie, if my PH is 8.2 do I want to use the controller to get it to 7.5 or am I just shooting for one specific # such as 7?

2) Can anyone reco a good book on planted aquaria? I plan to only do this once so I want to get it right the 1st time.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Joe!

Whatever the tap water is after sitting over night, go one full point below that and you should be in the range of 30ppm of CO2. That's not always the case but it's a good starting point. I use it on my 85gal and it seems to do the trick. If I go a point and a half, the fish don't like it.

btw, if you're in need of controller, I might have an extra I'd be willing to sell.

Don't worry about the books. Use the search function here and if you can't find anything, ask a question - that's what it's here for. Almost any piece of info you could ever need to start out right is on this forum. Everybody runs into something new eventually, even the folks that have been keeping planted tanks for 15 years. I've run into a few problems/situations in the past week or two and most of them just required a quick search. That's why this site is so great!


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey Joe,
When I first started getting into this I asked MatPat about his controller, and he told me it was nice, but isn't a necessity. I honestly believe that's the case... if you don't have one already I wouldn't say you absolutely need one. If Erik has a used one at a good price it'd be a good idea but I wouldn't stress about it too much.

Chris


----------



## JoeAyers (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys.

Erik,

Yes I am in need of a controller. Shoot me an email or a PM and let me know what you have. 

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Another method for setting your pH controller is to measure your KH parameter and use this CO2 chart:

Measuring CO2 levels in a Planted Tank

It will also get you in the ballpark.


----------



## JoeAyers (Apr 9, 2007)

Rob,

Thanks for the chart. That helps a bunch. 

Joe


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Joe.  Where in Ohio are you?


----------



## JoeAyers (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks. Updated my profile. I'm near Cincy.

Joe


----------

